# 28 Gauge - Opinons on Semi, O/U, and brands



## jakerthesnaker (Nov 18, 2009)

All, 

Thinking of getting a new 28 for the season however, I just can't seem to figure out whether I am going semi or O/U.  My main concern is price (then semi, like an 1100 or AL48) is the choice, however I just love the look of a worn in 28 gauge O/U (Weatherby, Ruger, Beretta, etc). Thoughts on a compromise?

Would love to get some thoughts from all you 'seasoned' gentlemen out there.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 18, 2009)

All things considered, it is hard to beat a 680 series Beretta (like a 686) on which you can get a set of 20 and 28 barrels fitted.  The dollar is down and prices have shot up a good bit in recent years.

A used B. Rizzini TR 20U imported by Sig Arms, Cole Gun, Rizzini USA, or Connecticut Shotgun would be a sweet little 28 on a small frame with an English stock.

There may be an FAIR Rizzini out there used.

A Browning Citori Lightning may be an economical choice as well.

The 28 ga. Ruger Red Label is on a scale frame and is the best balanced of the RL's and is less boat paddle-like than the 12 and 20.  A couple of friends have them and they carry nicely and shoot well, and are reasonably priced used.  But they still have that Ruger safety barrel selector that I despise and which should be relegated to the dog patch.  The other mfrs like Beretta and Rizzini have much better systems. 

It is hard to buy a high quality two piper at a good price.  Good semiautos like a Beretta 391 can be bought for less.


----------



## jakerthesnaker (Nov 18, 2009)

I will have to look those up, but you are right a 391 price tag is much more attractive to me than some of those two pipers. 

I would really like to find a 391 with xtra grain in 28. 

Thanks for the advice. 

Any others out there? What do yall use?

Wish Yildiz made a 28 at that price!


----------



## Bill Brown (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out the remington 870s in 28 ga. the year after I bought my 870 Wingmaster, they came out with the Express model for a couple hundred less than I paid. I came with extended Briley stainless steel chokes.

I took mine to Argentina & fell in love with it.


----------



## homey (Nov 18, 2009)

*28 ga.*

I would love a Beretta 28 ga. also but since they don't make one that would be tough.Remington and Franchi make 28 autos.The Remington sporting 28 with 27'' barrel is sweet.They make a .410 to match.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would recommend the Berettas (680 series O/U) or Rizzinis over any others. Brownings are great but I prefer the Italian guns. If you can't afford one, I'd recommend saving up. You won't regret it. I've thought about selling my Beretta but I just don't know. It's a great quail gun! I've considered upgrading the wood on it with something from coles.



Get a Beretta or Rizzini and never look back!

Adam


----------



## 28gage (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure I can help you much as I'm kind of on both sides of this.  I've shot a Beretta 686 onyx for twenty years and love it.  But as I have "matured" the weight has become an issue and about 3 years ago I saw a Franchi Fenice 28ga. that had exceptional wood and bought it.  It's 5 lbs of sweet.  Very light and swings like a dream.  Some nice engraving is a plus.  Not to mention the 3rd shot when that stragler gets up late.

I miss being able to carry the 686 broken down so everyone knows it's not hot, but have gotten use to leaving the chamber open and throwing in a shell as I walk to the dogs.

Don't think you can go wrong either way but the Berreta would be my pick again in an O/U.


----------



## jakerthesnaker (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice gentlemen I really appreciate it and look forward to getting a new 28 in my lineup!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 18, 2009)

Beretta 686/687 guns are hard to beat. 

Money well spent. If a 686 isn't in the budget- delay your purchase until you have saved enough......

You won't regret it. Good Luck!


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Beretta 686/687 guns are hard to beat.
> 
> Money well spent. If a 686 isn't in the budget- delay your purchase until you have saved enough......
> 
> You won't regret it. Good Luck!




Could not agree more!

Adam


----------



## preston (Nov 19, 2009)

*28 ga*

just curious why a 28 not a 20? shells prices are real high to me and hard to find.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, typically, 28ga guns are lighter and quicker (not always though). Honestly, I'd go with 20ga if it were me. It would be cheaper to practice with during the off season. Plus it would much more versatile (it would be better for ducks, turkey, even deer, etc). However, if it's just for quail, and you dont care about spending a little more on ammo, get a 28ga.


Adam


----------



## preston (Nov 19, 2009)

*28 ga*

i have to admit that i have looked at them a good bit but to but the ammo cost always brought me back into reality.  i like to shoot and if can shoot 3 boxes of 20 for the cost of one 28 it is gonna take a whole bunch of convincing to get me over to 28.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree with most that I would stick with a 20 gauge. Just don't see the advantage of a 28 gauge.  I like a light gun too but most 28 gauges are just too whippy. I have a 1982 model 20 gauge Citori Upland that is about 6 lbs even and plenty light enough to tote all day. Anything lighter becomes a broom stick or whiffle bat that I might as well throw at the birds due to over swinging. But some guys can shoot light guns well so pick what works for you.


----------



## weagle (Nov 19, 2009)

I love a 28ga for hunting.  I stick with 12 and 20 for the clays because of the price of shells, but for upland hunting the 28 is just too sweet and $10/box for shells doesn't matter due to the low volume of shooting.  I shoot enough clays with mine to keep in practice and there are some target loads for around $8/box.

For an OU I would look for an SKB 505 (most of the weatherbys are skb built guns) I think a new one runs less thatn $1000 and used ones can be bought for less.  These are built on a true 28 ga frame, not just a 20 ga frame with smaller barrels. 

My personal favorite 28 is a spanish ugartechea SXS.  These are very high quality guns and if look for a late 1960's early 1970's import like the dickson falcon you can buy one for under a grand.  A new one will be closer to $2000

My spanish lady:


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 19, 2009)

*Fellows could I butt in?*

Though I hunt rabbits primarly , notice the killing machine in my picture, this is a .410 O/U !  Now before you cut me off let me say this, " I have a 20guage O/U and a 12 guage O/U., I hunt several preserves  in  February and March. The reason i am O/U hunter is Because it's safer[You can tell at a glance whether it loaded or not]  , It's classy  and  draws attention to the bird sport, and it makes you more choicy on your shots." Today I was running my Blueticks in what I call Wood cock heaven and sure enough I had 2 seconds to shoot, and followed through, but the seasons not in yet, so I really felt good  pulling the O/U up.  to me it just adds CLASS to the hunt!!     Good Luck!


----------



## Beagle Stace (Nov 19, 2009)

Preach, What you doing over here with us bird men? Have you converted one of those blues over to a bird beagle yet? Ran the brit and bird beagle today just to stretch their legs with Nitram on here. A guy at the training field today laughed when he saw my bird beagle along with the brits. When are you and pops coming up here to do some beagling with me? Going to rabbit and bird hunt this Sat. I have heard about your little 410 pop gun. I agree with you on the O/U , they just feel more Natural than a SXS. I also have a Citori 16 Gauge that is a delight to carry.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Nov 20, 2009)

*28 gauge*

Over here in AL,at Mark's Outdoors in Vestavia Hills,they have a Browning Citori Lightning 3 bbl set for $1600 or $1800 and I believe it's new.Iuse to shoot a 28 but,since nobody wants to buy new houses right now I've went back to my 20.


----------



## jakerthesnaker (Nov 20, 2009)

All - 

Thanks for the opinions. I value them all greatly. 

Cutt'em - Marks is one of my favorites. Bought my first 1100 there.

Already have a 'beater' 20 o/u that I don't mind scuffing up in thick brush, just getting a handle on the smaller gauges before pulling the trigger.

Thanks, 
Jake


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have both a Remington Sporting 28 and a  28 gauge Ruger red label O/U. I love my Remington! It is a rabbit shooting machine. The only downside i have had is it is finicky when shooting reloads. If a shell is out of round in the slightest, it will hang up in ejecting. Not a problem at all with new shells.
The Ruger is a beautiful gun and i love to shoot it for both skeet and quail. It is very light and i feel like i'm throwing a pellet gun to my shoulder.
Both come with multiple chokes.


----------



## bub commander (Nov 20, 2009)

saw this post and thought I'd be opportunistic.... I'm currently selling a Beretta 686 S Silver Pigeon 28 gauge... 28" barrells in excellent condition... only hunted one season ... $1400 .... please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 21, 2009)

*Beagle Stacy*

I think one of my Blues liked flushing that Timber doodler? If he doesnot  migrate by december Ill go back with my20 guage and try to get him, he looked like a wall-hanger!!!!   Pray for your dad he's really worried about your uncle.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Nov 21, 2009)

I doubt he will migrate out of So. Ga. Hopefully a few more may migrate down in that area and join him. Took two rabbits today and put one in hole. Also bird hunted for a couple of hours just for quail but moved no birds. Was hoping to catch you over Thanksgiving but heard you would be gone. Maybe next time. And I do hope uncle improves.


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 21, 2009)

*Big covey*

We do have one big covey of wild birds on the hunting club. We hear them at day break some times,and we've jumped them several times, probably go at least 10-15 in the covey.Maybe CanePatch will take you over the holidays?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Nov 22, 2009)

Just my opinion, I have the Franchi Renaissance O/U in 20/28 gauges and it is my favorite upland gun right now.  It is light and good looking. For just a little more than the price of the 28 gauge I got two guns in one.  It is a pure pleasure to carry and shoot on a long day in the field. http://www.franchiusa.com/firearms/renaissance.php#showhide  This is one fine gun.


----------

